# SFC error: "Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation"



## embee19 (Aug 15, 2008)

*SFC error: "Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation"*

From an elevated command prompt, I'm trying to run the system file checker command "SFC /SCANNOW /OFFBOOTDIR=C: /OFFWINDIR=C:\Windows" while running 64-bit Windows 7 SP1 from a backup disk. But no matter what I try, I always get the error message *"Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation."*

Now, I've seen a great many tech support requests asking for help with that error message, but I haven't been able to find a single one that actually solves it! In every case I've examined so far, either the person trying to answer lists suggestions that never solves the problem or the person asking the question simply surrenders and re-installs everything from scratch, which I do not wish to do.

One thing I've seen suggested is to stop and restart the Volume Shadow Copy service, but I've tried that and it makes no difference. However, I have to use the nice little app "ServicesSuite" to do that, since for some reason when I try to launch "services.msc", the window that comes up doesn't actually show any services!

Can anyone shed light on this or help me solve the problem, please?

PS: This post is an abbreviation with a single question of a longer and more complicated post here: Need help with Win7 Boot Mystery! I probably asked for too much in that post, so I condensed it here


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: SFC error: "Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation*

Hello embee19

How come your trying to run SFC like this? It makes no difference if you run it while logged into the computer or by running it from a recovery disc. The only reason to run it on an offline image is if it was for another hard rive.

Please please these instructions

*SFC /SCANNOW*


Click on the







button. Inside the search box type in *CMD*
Right click on *CMD* => Choose *Run as Administrator*
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with the rest of the steps.
 
*Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*


Click on the







button => Inside the search box copy and paste the following command:

```
cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"
```

Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt* => Please upload *CBS.txt* to this thread
 
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or ge.tt


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: SFC error: "Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation*

Hi, well until we sort the services problem nothing's going to work, can you open Task manager and try the services tab there, what happens?

BTW running sfc offline has proven to be beneficial, possibly because system files won’t be connected to any other Windows services so it could be easier for the scan to complete its run successfully and replace the files.


----------



## kucingtawur (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: SFC error: "Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation*

this is my cbs.txt log, on this link

cbs - Download - 4shared


----------

